# Keaton Beach May 4



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Beat the grass line at high tide for reds (the higher the better usually we love a 3.5 or greater) There’s not a ton of structure up that way but any of the bays will produce fish at high tide. Just keep moving.
The fishing has slowed down some with the temps rising and the boat traffic picking up. Keaton is a zoo on the weekends. 
Go out around the bird racks and deeper for Spanish. Look for patchy bottom from grass to sand. You should be able to pickup a few trout out there too.


----------

